

All around, we see dazzling technological change, but no progress - brd529
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/136402/george-packer/the-broken-contract

======
riledhel
The article is behind a paywall? I could only read the first two paragraphs.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Iraq+was+one+of+those+wars+where+p...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Iraq+was+one+of+those+wars+where+people+actually+put+on+pounds.+A+few+years+ago%2C+I+was+eating+lunch+with+another+reporter+at+an+American-
style+greasy)

[http://www.oddbloke.ca/2011/10/26/novemberdecember-2011-the-...](http://www.oddbloke.ca/2011/10/26/novemberdecember-2011-the-
broken-contract/)

